# من كتاب الإبصلمودية السنوية (تسبحة نصف الليل )



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*






الهوس الثاني - المزمور 135 (أوؤنه إيفول / اشكروا الرب)

وفيه نشكر الله على عظيم نعمته وواسع رحمته لأنه صالح وضابط الكل.. وإن إلى الأبد رحمته.


*أشكروا الرب لأنه صالح وخيّر الليلويا 
لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.


*أشكروا إله الألهة الليلويا
 لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.


*أشكروا رب الأرباب الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الصانع العجائب العظام وحده الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الذي خلق السموات بفهم الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الذي ثبت الأرض على المياه الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الذي خلق نيرين عظيمين وحده الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*الشمس لحكم النهار الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*القمر والنجوم لحكم الليل الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الذي ضرب المصريين مع أبكارهم الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*وأخرج إسرائيل من وسطهم الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*بيد عزيزة وذراع عالية الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*الذي شق البحر الأحمرإلى أقسام الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*وأجاز إسرائيل في وسطه الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*وطرح فرعون وكل قوته في البحر الأحمر الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*الذي أخرج شعبه إلى البرية الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*الذي أخرج ماء من صخرة صماء الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*الذي ضرب ملوكاً عظماء الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*وقتل ملوكاً عجيبيين الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*سيحون ملك الأموريين الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*وعوج ملك باشان الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*أعطى أرضهم ميراثاً الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*ميراثاً لعبده إسرائيل الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*في تواضعنا ذكرنا الرب الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*وخلصنا من أيدي أعدائنا الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*الذي يعطي طعاماً لكل جسد حي الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.

*إحمدوا إله السما الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.



*إحمدوا رب الأرباب لأنه طيب وصالح الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته.
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*
*شكرا على الصلاة...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> *شكرا على الصلاة...*


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*من أجمل الأهواس هو الهوس الثاني*

*شكرا لصاحب الموضوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *من أجمل الأهواس هو الهوس الثاني*
> 
> *شكرا لصاحب الموضوع*​


الشكر لربنا أستاذى


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## العراقيه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجد لله*
*ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الرائعه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *المجد لله*
> *ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الرائعه*​


----------

